# Woking Nuffield : part 91



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies   Happy chatting


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm first   Morning All!!    and  all round!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Just popping in to bookmark and say Hello


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello!

Hope you all had lovely weekends?

Bl##dy SILs, my much younger SIL announced she was pregnant the week the lap and dye showed my tubes were blocked. I'm really excited to be an auntie again but it did hurt at the time.

Gotta dash  I've still got loads of work to get through tonight  

Cxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All!

Only 3 whole days to go before I test, really hoping I can use this snazzy  icon to let you know my news!!        

Can someone please tell me what BUBBLES are on here??!!

TTFN

Louise xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi All,
Hope all is good Foxy with Bubble and Squeak - you are in my thoughts.
Small but Fiesty - got rid of the little darlings on July 9th but had to do an extra week - I work in a small independent sepcial needs school so better holidays! Hope Wednesday comes quick and you 
have a great summer.

Had a scan today and have 12 follicles developing - the biggest is 12mm so apparently that is half way to the right size. This time next week 
hopefully I will have had egg collection.
Anyway hope everybody has a restful evening 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blinking 'eck it's quiet around here these days...  

Ronstar - sounds like you are well on track for EC next week - sending your follies lots of        vibes

Castinka - bubbles can be blown to any of your FF's. I think of it as a way of blowing good luck kisses!!    have blown you some  

CAz - what are you doing working at 730 at night  

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Not much happening with me, am sitting in my stuffy office (no air con!) with fan on full blast and it isn't even hottest part of the day yet!!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Fingers, I need more bubbles!

I'm feeling very glum today, I think I got my period last night (day 10), I've called WN but no answer and had to leave a message, there's nothing much there this morning so I'm left not knowing what to think and actually, I don't want to think about it!

I've got to get my act together and have a shower and get out as I have chores today but I have a thick heavy cloud over me.

Please don't let it be all over  

Louise xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw Louise - don't be down, I had some spotting and thought it was all over and look at me now    stay positive honey and see what WN say when they return your call.


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks hun, you're very sweet, thanks for my bubbles too!!  
I don't know what 'spotting' is exactly as I've never been in this position, my Mum said the same, are you able to described what it is on here or is it tmi for the boards?!

Cheers Fingers xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Spotting varies from person to person, can be brown, red or pink and vary in amount. Mine was brown and whilst it wasn't copious amounts it was a significant amount and freaked me out big time. A lot of ladies experience an "implantation" bleed as the embies/embie settle into the womb lining so it is possible that this is what you experienced. I hope so


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for this Fingers, last night it was pinkish & brown, like it is a couple of days before a period usually starts, this morning there's just a little brown so no actual flow yet, I think day 10 would be past implantation but I don't really know, just waiting for the call then I will know more I guess.

Was your brown spotting from implantation and do you remember what day is was?  Going for a shower now, cheers hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You can have "late" implantation, I haven't got my diary with me today but I'll look later and will be able to tell you what day it was for me (can't remember straight off). Try not to worry too much hon


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Louise - as Fingers says, don't give up yet.  Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hello to everyone - gotta dash, pizza in oven is burning! 

Love sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Louise - it was day 9 going into day 10 with me. Did WN call back?

Where the blinking 'eck is everyone today?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm still here   if a little tiddled   Been out with a lovely friend tonight - hope I helped!!!! See you soon  

Sorry no personal's - need to catch up properly soon........................

Love Jules X


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All

Fingers - thanks for getting back to me, is day 1 the day of ET or the full day following it?  I'm trying to work out if Monday was day 10 or 11.  WN called back and simply told me what I already knew, it can be normal for this to happen and told me to rest, if it turns into a full on flow in the coming days then it probably means it's over.  It has actually eased and yesterday was just a little brown discharge and today nothing much at all, so I'm feeling a little happier and I spent yesterday just chilling.  Wondering now if I'm okay to pop out to the shops today!

Did yours end at day 10 then?  I've just updated my fertility calendar so I know for future reference!

Thanks for your kind support  

Louise


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I count day 1 as the day of transfer.. My spotting last about 24 hours. I also had some spotting after my BFP too at 5+2 but thankfully all was well......... glad yours has eased


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Fingers - this means it was day 11 for me then, what is day 5+2?
xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

5 weeks plus 2 days


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Evening everybody!
How are things Casatinka?
Hope everybody is doing well -
Are you finished now for the summer smallbutfiesty?
Had another scan today and the follicles are growing well - I have two of 16mm now -
so looks like egg collection will still be on for Monday.
What is EC like? This will be my first one.
Anyway that's pretty much it for now - I am enjoying my break from work 
minding the dog and trying to arrange to have my niece over for some requested 
tutoring from her parent's! 
Take care everybody
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - There is nothing to worry about with EC, as you probably already know you have a GA at Woking and you are only asleep for about 20 -30 mins, come round in recovery room with the lovely nurses. Everyone feels slightly different afterwards. I found that I had a kind of AF type tummy ache for about 3 days afterwards and was very windy    It isn't unbearable though, couple of paracetamol, a hot water bottle (prior to transfer only) and a rest soon helped.. Sounds like your follies are on track, hope you get a nice crop of eggies from them     

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Ronstar!

I'm okayish, just very nervous for Friday...

How many follicles do you have now then?  I was in a lot of pain after EC, it was my first time but 2 days later by ET I was pretty much okay, still very bloated though but I think that was a lot to do with suffering from OHSS.  Another woman who was having EC the same morning seemed to get to her feet and whizz out the door without any bother so I think it's different for each woman.  I felt like my mid section had been run over by a truck and strangely my shoulder and neck really hurt and it was painful to breath but it soon passed.  You might have nothing but period pains type symptoms, that's what they tell you, when I was coming round in the recovery area my tummy was very sore and I straight away started rubbing it, the nurse gave me pethadene in the canula thing in my hand and then later I had normal pain killers.

Let us know how you get on...

Casatinka


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My E/C was pretty painless as well. I was just starving from the GA  
Did feel a bit bloated which went away about 9 months later 
Good luck hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Did feel a bit bloated which went away about 9 months later


   Very funny  Hope you are OK Deb ?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fine ta - exhausted after the last few weeks but not complaining 
Hows Mork?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fine thanks   - bit warm today!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't believe how quiet is round here at mo!! 

Louise - good luck for tomorrow    

Jules - what friend got you tiddly? Does getting drunk fit in with your fitness routine  

Foxy - where are you? How are you getting on hon? Good luck for scan on Sat..

SBF - how you doing?

Ronstar - presume you have one more scan tomorrow - good luck with that    

Hello everyone else   Have a day off tomorrow and can't wait, it was about 105 degrees in our office today   pity there isn't maximum temperature you can work in   Got docs in morning, then having carpet laid and then legs waxed in afternoon - busy, busy, busy!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Daft question but is there an upto date list with who what where etc?


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

HELLOOOOOOOOOO!

OMG I can't believe it!  We got a  this morning, I'm in absolute shock but elated beyond comprehension 

I didn't sleep at all well last night and when I did I kept dreaming of  results!  I was so scared this morning on my own in the bathroom, with nothing on but my my lucky necklace!   

I did THREE different branded pg tests, all positive, geez, just saying that gives me goose bumps!

I called WN with the result and I'm booked for the first scan on the 14 August, soooooo excited,    like mad that it all stays in place, then the nurse told me that I'm 4 weeks pregnant today, I just cried with joy!

11 years we've been waiting for this, it's so encouraging, thank you to all for your goodluck wishes and I'm so excited to chat with you in the coming weeks/months/years!

Lots of Love

Louise
xoxoxo

PS:  can someone tell me where I can find th sticky vibes icon please!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Huge huge huge congratulations 

 to that little embyro.
Wishing you a happy, healthy and joyous 9 months


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Woking ladies,


First of all congratulations to Louise on your   well done you   I wish you a very happy and healthy 8 months  

I hope you don't mind if I join you? I have received my first appointment through from Woking   its on the 14th August with Vivienne Hall. I just wondered if any of you have seen her? and perhaps if you are able to tell me a little bit about the unit? 

also I was wondering if any of you have had experience of single blast transfers there? 

I am looking forward to speaking with you all, I have already had a read through the thread to try to see who's who  

Emma .


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma  
I had SET at woking, but with a 3 day embryo not a Blast so can't really help you there.
Have to admit I found woking very helpful, and wouldn't hesitate to reccomend them (not that I'm biased you understand  )

Wishing you the best of luck!
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't get on any earlier - blinking 'puter playing up!!

Louise - I KNEW IT!!!! Many, many congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy...    
- I think the sticky vibes icon is for charter members only - will add you to the updated list tomorrow if 'puter behaves!! 

Emms - welcome to the board, I am afraid I didn't have SET or blasts so not much help in that respect. Dr Hall did my EC on this successful cycle so I think she is wonderful!!

Deb - not a daft question, will update list if poss and post shortly if stupid machine let's me!! (Nothing to do with dunce operating the machine you understand!!

Had a fun day off - carpet man turned up with the cream carpet with a dirty great mark all the way across it!! I wouldn't have minded so much if it had been a tiny mark but this ran from one side of the room to the other   So sent it back and now have to wait till next Sat for it to be fitted   . My check with the GP went well and am all on track, bit sad as my GP who is lovely was leaving the surgery today so hope the next one is as good. Had my legs waxed so don't look like Queen King now   Just to round the day off the cats started fighting and one of them lashed out at me. This isn't the first time this has happened recently and it's heartbreaking but I think I am going to have to rehome one of them as I can't risk it happening from November onwards   They are currently curled up round each other looking the picture of innoence which makes it even more heart wrenching - don't know what to do


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Evening everybody -
Fingersarecrossed - try spraying the cats with water when they fight - usually stops them and will save you getting scratched.
Won't hurt the cats just their dignity - it is what my parent's used to do if our cat was fighting outside! Might help.
Louise big, huge massive congratulations 
Well I am back on my feet today having had a horrible sick bug since Thursday and all yesterday - even rang Woking
because I was worried and couldn't drink - but they said it was either the metaforim or a bug.
Had scan on Friday but the follicles aren't big enough yet   So carrying with injections and getting scanned again on Monday - then hopefully all can go ahead for EC on 30th and ET on 1st. Will let you know if they have got up to speed on monday - apparently the lining is perfect - so hope that stays good for Friday.
Ronstar


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Fingers, you're a star!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Firstly Welcome and a huge congrats to Louise wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months  

Welcome Emma and good luck for your app 

Ronstar I hope your scan tomorrow goes well and your follies are nearly ready 

Fingers I hope you don't have to re home one of your cats  How annoying about the carpet 

I hope everyone is well  

Tanya x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone, haven't been on for a while but keep looking in.  Its very quiet a few weeks ago before I got cancelled their was loads of you. 

Emms - I've seen Vivianne Hall and she is a really lovely lady, very kind and even though i'm supposed to be with Mr Curtis I haven't seen anything of him,  I just hear them saying they are going to ask him about my cycle.  You are very lucky as I'm praying I get her for the EC as Mr Curtis is away.  Good Luck.

Ronstar - Good luck with the scan

Louise - Congratulations on the BFP its always good to hear and especially from WN, Another girl on May/June just had hers too from WN and it really makes me positive about my tx.

I'm on day 3 of Stimms on short protocol after getting cancelled, fingers crossed it works this time, I'm feeling a few twinges already which is good as last time I didn't feel anything for whole week and thats when they cancelled me.

Good luck to the pregnant ladies and wishing you all the best.

H x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All!!

Ronstar - good tip on the water -will try it next time they start!! Hope youa re feeling better now and good luck with todays scan..     

Louise - is it sinking in yet? Didn't get to update list at weekend will do it tonight..

Tanya - I'm good thanks - still worrying about the cats but they have calmed down again - I think it is inevitable that we will have to rehome one of them eventually as they are so good normally but obviously something sparks off between them and all hell breaks loose - we keep putting off the decision though  

beans - good luck with this cycle - WN seem to be on a roll at the moment so hope it's your turn this time - twinges are a good sign      It is quiet on here at the moment but it always tends to happen in the summer as everybody is busy with other stuff>we're still here for moral support though  

Hope everybody else is doing OK...


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello All,

Sorry I went AWOL too much work and then a hen weekend!

Congrats Louise, that's fantastic news    

Fingers - the water spray works really well on cats, I use a plant leaf spraying devices as it's a fine mist so doesn't get anthing else wet.

Ronstar - hope your scan went well today.

Emms - hello, my first appointment is on the 2nd August so we should be fairly close together.

 to everyone else.

Blimey it's hot in my office , best get my nose back on the grind stone.

Caz xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Will def give the water thing a try... Caz is your appt on Saturday then? Didn't know they did Saturday appts!! Good luck with your appt let us know how it goes. My office was horrible today could't wait to get into a cold shower when I got home!!

Foxy - how did you get on on Saturday?

Here's the updated list

*Waiting to start *   

Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!
Julesx - start again July
Angie - having a break
DollyS 
Anekeuk 
Tracy6
Wildcats
Ali Pali 
Bali 
WLA 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Ronstar

*PUPO*    

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Casatinka - scan date 14th August

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers- EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - next scan ? - EDD 28Dec
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan 31Jul - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan 5th August EDD ?
Foxyloxy - next scan? Edd?
Karen1975 - next scan18th August - EDD ?

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I HAVE MISSED ANYTHING!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah follies are big enough today.
EC booked for Wednesday - wish me luck.
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Ronstar - good luck for Wednesday


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Crumbs - what a lot has happened! 

        Brilliant news, Louise!  Huge, huge congratulations! 

WN are putting me back on the pill for this cycle to get my ovaries back to normal size, then we'll go for it the cycle after .  Ho hum...

Gotta dash as just back from hols and have 1001 things I really must do, and should have actually done before I went on holiday (opps). 

Best love all round. 

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck for WEdnesday Ronstar!! ^Reiki^

 to everyone else! Are we still on for the meet up in a few weeks time?


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All!

What's the meet up all about then, can anyone join??

Casatinka x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

will see if I can find list of who was up for it when I get home later... anyone is welcome - I think we were looking at 30th/31st August - I now can only do the 31st


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Please add me to the list, I'm up for it!! xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OK - here is the list for the meet up again.

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya

Just copy and paste the list and add your name to whatever day you can manage. We haven't yet decided on a venue as it was decided that we would see who could make it and where everyone is coming from in order to choose somewhere central..


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya
Casatinka

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya
Casatinka


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya
Casatinka
Jules x

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya
Casatinka
Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I'm still being rubbish at keeping up to date with everyone    

I think I've finally got my life back after work trips, holiday and visiting family up North - went for a 5 mile walk tonight   First one since my sponsored walk - oooohhhh it hurt!!!! 

Casatinka - mega congrats on your     

Ronstar - good luck for EC in the morning. Lots of        

Hello to everyone - I'll catch up properly in the week - promise   

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Jules  Missed you 

Ronstar - good luck today honey - you may have been down for EC already - look forward to hearing your news later...   

Looks like we are even numbers for both suggested meet days so we'll leave it a little longer to see if anyone else can join us and then make a decision as to what day it will be/where etc....

* 100 days to go!!!!  *


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everybody,  

Hope you are all well today, Good luck for Egg collection today Ronstar, I am looking forward to finding out how it went     

Am i right in thinking that WN do the egg collection under GA rather than sedation, does anybody know why?

I have a quick question, I was wondering if any of you have been signed off from work by WN for your egg collection and 2ww, if not did you have to get your GP to do it for you, I know its going to be a good few weeks before I need to worry about this, but I just wondered what you ladies did?

have a nice day everybody

Emma


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - I got written off by my GP for EC and 2ww. Some people only take a few days off, but it worked for me to have 2ww off.


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Doh, I meant 4th August! I'm already losing it and I haven't started taking any drugs yet  

I can't do the w/e of 30th   have a lovely time 

Isn't the weather beautiful  

C xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Evening all,
EC went well - I had 11 eggs so now just have to hope all goes well with fertilisation.
Felt ok today after the GA - which was a relief as last GA I was not good afterwards!
Have a bit of a sore tummy but fine apart from that.
Thanks for all your thoughts - will let you know what happens tomorrow.
Ronstar  
PS. Hope you are all well - forgive me for not asking sooner - a bit spacey still!!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh goodluck Ronstar, looking forward to hearing how many embies you get, how exciting and nerve racking I know! xxx

Casatinka


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Ronstar - 11 eggs is great - good luck for THE phone call tomorrow    for lovely embies for you


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Ronstar - well done on the 11 eggs and lots of         for the call in the morning       

Fingers - oh wow - almost in to double digits  soooooooooooo happy for you    

Emms - if you can get your GP to sign you off for a couple of weeks and work can tick along without you - go for it  Most ladies have a few days from EC to a couple of days after ET - just to rest up and recover. Then it's back to normal - well except for going a bit   during the 2ww   Do whatever is right for you  Me personally would go stir crazy thinking about it for 2 weeks but then I can't sit still for 5 minutes  

SBF - oh no not the pill again  It will pass quickly and you'll be under starters orders again before you know it 

CazL - it's going to be fun getting to "know you" when you do start your drugs - we're all a bit batty on here    

Tanya - how you doing? Can't wait to meet up again and that you can enjoy the afternoon - you were so ropey last time with all day sickness  You were such a trooper and stayed cheerful 

Foxy - where have you gone?  

Casa - is it sinking in yet?   Not long to the scan  

Beans33 - how are your stimms going? Sending you lots of        Hope you are drinking lots of water and milk  Feeling waterlogged yet  

Debs (CM) - can't believe how quick your ticker is moving? When is your next scan? Great to hear you are coming to the meet up  

Crazychick - how's things with you? Drop us a line when you get chance  

Monkey - hope you are well?

Hello Ali, Bali, Myra - hope you can all do the next meet   Thinking of you  

Ok - time for bed.....................................

Love Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

11 is fab Ronstar - hope you get lots of lovely embies!  Well done! 

Gotta fly - will post again soon. 

Love sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ronstar - woo hoo to 11 eggs  Thats fab.  for the call!

Off to Tooting for our scan in a minute so best dash. Feeling sick and nervous (normal scan reaction for me  ) but hopefully be back later with good news 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck today Deb - I hope all goes well.        

Ronstar - have you been called yet honey? 

JUles - who you calling batty    Speak for yourself!!  

Emms - was just going to add that if you do get written off for the 2ww make sure you keep busy, I'm a bit like Jules and can't sit still for 5 mins but I found it best to be off work as my focus was shot to pieces on 2ww and my boss would go mental if I wasn't on the ball 100% of the time! I just made sure I had plenty to keep me occupied and made lots of dates for coffee (decaf) with friends and things like that...

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK, particularly those that haven't posted in a little while. Love to you all


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all your kind wishes. We got three embies which I keep telling myself is better than none at all.
I am a little low though - I was hoping to get a few more out of the 11 but I think I am probably tired from yesterday
and emotional.
ET is scheduled for tomorrow so just keep   those little embies keep dividing ok.
Sorry for sounding a bit miserable - I will perk up again soon.
Best wishes to everybosy else today with scans etc. 
Ronstar


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well today 

I wanted to send lots of positive fertilization vibes to Ronstar for today     , Its such a nerve racking time waiting for that call.

Thanks for all your advice about time off during the 2ww, I will definitely get my DR to sign me off, I do quite a lot of lifting in my job, so it wouldn't be wise to do that in the 2ww. Last IVF cycle I was made redundant a few weeks before so it wasn't an issue! 

Have an nice day all.

Emma.


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronstar, 3 embies is good hun, dont be down  

On my first IVF i had 5 eggs collected, all 5 fertilized, only 2 were any good for transfer, the remaining 3 were fragmented. I had the two put back and conceived my angel twin sons. 

It can and does happen I now its a cliche but it really only does take one (or two)  

Stay positive hunny this will work    

Emma.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - 3 is good honey, it may sound cliched but it is true that it only takes one.

I only had 2 out 15 to transfer and I got my BFP!! Charlies Mum had Amy from a SET and one of the ladies on the other Woking board conceived her daughter after having her IVF abandoned due to only a couple of follies, she decided to convert to IUI at the last minute and fell pregnant. It does happen.. stay positive


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
I'm on lunch so another quickie!
I'm off over to Ireland next week to visit my family so I should have plenty of time to catch up on here 

Ronstar 3 Is good,as the girls have said it only takes one, I only had one frostie put back as the others didn't make it and got my lovely bump  Good luck hun 

I hope you are all keeping well   

As for the meet up things are getting so busy I defiantly can't do the Sunday and am not sure about the Sat now (sorry!)

  
Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya (possibly)
Casatinka
Jules x

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Casatinka
Jules x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ronstar - I had 4 eggs, 3 fertilised but only 1 grew properly. My lovely 15 month old is the result! It really does only take one hun 

As for me scan showed a healthy baby with everything where it should be (Consultant even looked between its legs but DH covered my eyes and he didn't peak either   so still none the wiser!)
Will try and post piccys later (if I remember)

Sending lots of  to all

Deb


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey All!

Ronstar - let us know how you get on tomorrow, I was in the same position as you just 3 weeks ago but I only had 2 embryos out of 13 eggs, so very similar to you.  By ET they were only going to transfer one but then had some more discussion and decided to transfer both embryos.  I'm now nervously waiting for my first scan, it's 2 weeks away and it's going to kill me.  I will never forget last Friday when I got the   it was simply the BEST day of my life!!

All good wishes to you hun xxx

Casatinka


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Ronstar - sending you lots of      
Debs - Glad you had a good scan, I can't believe you didn't peep through DHs fingers!
Jules - I specialise in   I don't need an extra reason!
Fingers - you're down into double digits now, how exciting!!!!
Casantinka - I'm sure the next 2 weeks will whizz by compared to your last 2WW.
 to everyone else.

DH had his SA today, and it's our initial appointment on Monday. It's getting so close and I excited and scared all jumbled up together   

C xx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All, 

Well done Ronstar - I second what everyone says about it only taking 1,   all goes well for the transfer.

CharliesMum - Thats great news on the scan wishing you well.

As for me I had 8 follies on my early scan Wednesday and have another scan tomorrow so praying for them to have grown nicely.  I think that as i'm a poor responder that its quality not quantity for me.  I think I'd just be glad to have one to transfer as I never thought I'd grow any in the first place after last times disaster.  

Wishing all well with EC & ET's  

H x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey another quiet one today. I've been manic all day so haven't had a chance to post, am feeling really yucky today so could do without being busy  

Beans - 8 follies is a good number so hope todays scan showed them growing well.       

Caz - good luck Monday      I know it's double figures now - so scary  

Deb - great pics  

Ronstar - by now you should be PUPO, let us know your news

I can't do Sat 30th August now but this looks like the favoured option. So if someone else can co-ordinate for the Saturday - feel free - I can always come to the next meet up..


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Beans - Hope your scan went well      

 fingers


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Dear everyone,
Thank you so much for all your positive, kind and supportive words.
Don't really know what was wrong yesterday. I had been feeling really
good and then yesterday I felt tired and emotional.
Well I went today and out of the three two were good to transfer - so they put
both in! The third wasn't good enough to freeze. But I was so pleased and so relieved that
I had two... 
So thanks everyone - I will keep you posted.
Hope that everybody is well - and feeling good.
I am a bit lost as to where everybody is at the moment... but well wishes to everybody.
Ronstar


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Congratulations ronstar I knew you could do it, I wish you lots of     for your 2ww  

Well DH has got his SA booked for Tuesday. When we were at our old clinic he was able to do it at home and bring it in   not allowed at woking  

TMI WARNING... He has never had to do this at a clinic before, did any of you go with your partners to help   (if you know what I mean!), or is he supposed to do it on his own!!! I think he is really worried about it, is their anything i can say to make him feel a bit better about it, I think hes worried of the unknown! 

Well its nearly the end of the working day, have a nice weekend all  

Emma.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emms - I didn't "assist" hubby but I know some of the girls have. Am sure it's not a problem...  

Ronstar - fab news congrats on being PUPO       

Off home to my pit now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ronstar - COngrats on being PUPO 

Emma - I've no idea but apparently certain DH's have said that the porn is 'reasonable' (I don't think Charlies-Dad had enough time to open a magazine before he was out and leaving the building at a rate of knots  )

Thank  its friday - I need a relaxing weekend as am totally pooped!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Ronstar - fab news, congratulations, wishing you well for the next 2 weeks, keep us up-to-date with your progress   are you signed off or do you have to work?

The wait for my first scan is doing my head in  

Emma - without saying too crude, my husband took some porn in with him on his mobile phone!!     Woking have mags there which he saw when he went for his analysis but when he went in for D Day one of his mates sent him this stuff to his phone, he used his headset and had a     whale of a time!! LOL

I hope that's not TMI for anyone  

Casatinka x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Casatinka     Nothing is TMI on this board!! Good thinking on DH's part to "be prepared" - was he ever a boy scout?   

Deb - I second the TFIF sentiment (even though it is Sat now!) feeling poop today so now the man has been to lay the carpet (for the 2nd time!! - it now looks great) I'm going back to bed.. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Blimey I can't believe it's the afternoon!

DH is away and I've just slept longer then I have in years which is brilliant as I really needed it. I need to work out how I'm going to ramp work down a bit while I go through this process. Has anyone had this conversation with work, any advise greaty recieved!

C xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi 
hope you all had good weekends. My neice has come to stay so i can help her with 
work towards her 11+ but my brother turned up with the whole family so my restful
day after ET was a bit less restful than I would have liked!!! However said neice (Zoe) is helping to exhaust the
young dog (Dolly) so that is helpful. 
Casatinka - I am not signed off but because I am a teacher am fortunate to be on Summer Hols! Which
is a good job because I was ill after my laparoscopy in April and had to have 4 weeks signed off work so I 
think they would have been lessed than pleased if I'd been off again. How are you? When is your scan?
Emma - I am sure your husband will be ok - I think my DH used his imagination!

Fingersarecrossed - glad you got the carpet ok this time
Anyway hope you are all well - 
Ronstar


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just popping on to see how everyone is. 

Ronstar - congrats on being PUPO   

Casatinka - the 2nd 2ww goes so slowly doesn't it?   

Debs - great news on your scan  

Emms -   I never helped my dh (in fact for ivf he produced his sample when I was on my way down for ec) but other people definitely have in the past.

Beans - good news on your follies   

Fingers - good news on your carpet - we have someone in decorating our kitchen at the moment (DIY not my or dh's strong point) - quite a lot to do on our flat before the little one arrives...

Tanya - hope you are having fun in Ireland

All ok with me - had a nice weekend, picnic on Saturday with friends and their sons, all 4 parents told us we had to make the most of childfree days so felt obliged to go out for a meal and cinema afterwards   then yesterday cinema again to see The Dark Knight - I thought it was pretty good and especially heath Ledger, dh refused to come as he doesn't like blockbusters   but fortunately my sister and hubby do. 

xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All!

Hope everyone's okay.

Hey Ronstar & Monkey - the second 2ww is actually a 3ww for me as WN couldn't do 2 weeks because of staff holidays, ahhhhhhhh, so I'm struggling through to 14AUG when really I should be scanned on the 8AUG.  It's our 12 year wedding anniversary this Sunday so I'm hoping it brings us luck for next week.  I'm starting to feel very sick though, has anyone else had this start between 5 & 6 weeks?  Any tips on relieving the sick feeling, I'm struggling to get focussed on my work!

Apart from this I'm doing okay, I'm so very nervous of the scan though, having read some sad experiences on here has almost given me too much insight and now I'm dreading being told there's no heartbeat or miscarrying etc.  Oh if it's not one thing it's another eh!

Anyone else going to WN on the 14AUG?

Laters...

 Casatinka


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Casatinka - stay away from those boards and the sad stories   - all is going to be fine with your little one(s)    -by the way there is a Woking BFP board to ask pregnancy related questions/chat etc - it's under Surrey on the location board but in answer to your question I don't think 5/6 weeks is too early to feel sick. I think Fingers was being sick before test day!

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi  

I hope you are all doing good?

Ronstar Congrats on being PUPO  

Casatinka As Monkey said if poss stay away from those threads as I too had myself stressing after reading all possible out comes and sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Fingers I'm glad you got the carpets down eventually and they look nice 

Monkey Thanks   We went to see the Dark night when it opened as DH couldn't wait to see it and it was very good! 

Jules I hope you are keeping well?

Aneke I don't know if you are still lurking if you are 

Hi to everyone  

The weather in Ireland so far has been great but it's nice just to be away for awhile


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - glad you are enjoying Ireland

Louise - def stay away from those threads, these boards are great for support but it does make you aware of sad experiences too. Everyone is different and you have to stay positive. Sickness is a good sign (believe it or not - it may not feel like it at the mo!), I was very nauseous up to and around my BFP and then it kicked in big time at about 4.5 weeks... I didn't have 'morning' sickness it started about 11am and lasted the rest of the day   It stopped as suddenly as it started at 10 weeks... I found that getting DH to bring me a cup of tea and a ginger biscuit before I got out of bed helped and I would nibble at dry crackers throughout the day. Couldn't eat large meals but found that carbs were better than protein at settling my tummy.. 

Hope everyone else is OK - I'm still feeling a bit ropey, had today booked off work anyway so spent most of it in bed apart from popping otu for a pedicure that I had booked. It was nice to have my feet pampered as it's getting difficult to reach them now  

Hope all you lovely ladies that lurk are doing OK, Ali, Bali, Gill, Aneke etc - miss you - would be nice to hear how you are


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Casatinka
Your wedding anniversary this Sunday is my birthday!!!
Has time ever gone as slowly as when you are on the 2ww
Anyway have great evenongs
Ronstar


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ladies  

Thanks for all your advice, much appreciated, I've found the Woking BFP board and have bookmarked it.  Also bagged up some cream crackers to take to work with me, I hate being sick and am struggling with these all day sick feelings  

I'm not complaining though just looking for some ideas on how to deal with it and you ladies are THE BEST    
Happy birthday for Sunday Ronstar!!

Casatinka


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Casatinka - yep to the sickness. It started the day after my BFP with Amy. THe 'old-timers'  will remember that I was rarely on here as I couldn't get out of bed until 14 weeks without decorating the bathroom (assuming I made it!)  Eat little and often (and it doesn't have to be heatlhy - do what your body wants!) and rest lots. Tiredness deffo makes it worse!!!
Nausea and sickness are a great (iykwim) sign of strong hormones so try and stay  Its all to easy to remember the sad stories (even your own) but miracles do happen and healthy babies get born every day!

 to all!

Deb


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Morning All!  

Well so far this morning, not so bad.  I took the advice of my book and had a cream cracker before I got out of bed this morning and compared to yesterday it made a real difference, I managed to get my breakfast cereal down and drive to work mostly okay.  Feeling a little sick now but I have crackers in my draw so I'll try that.  Would you say that an evening meal is out of the question, my DH cooked dinner for me last night but I'm afraid after a couple of mouthfuls I was done and this isn't me at all, so he's wondering what to do for dinners now, I think I'll just have to play it by ear each evening.

Deb - when did your sickness end, did you have it everyday, did you lose weight?!  What does strong hormones mean, would you expect to have stronger hormones if you are carrying twins? 

Right back to work...

Casatinka


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Louise - Glad it helped. Nibble on a cracker every hour or so, I found this staved it off for me but if I was in a meeting or something and couldn't have the cracker that is when I felt awful.
As for evening meals, at first I was sick every evening, even now I cannot eat a full evening meal - bless my DH - he cooks most evenings and I eat a couple of mouthfuls and he gets the rest!! He's learnt to cook less now!! I can now eat for England at lunchtime but evenings - forget it!! You've just got to go with what your body tells you. As Deb said - it doesn't matter if it isn't health food as long as you are getting something into you. Yes, stronger hormones can indicate twins but equally can indicate a nice healthy singleton pregnancy...


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well Hello everyone 

I'm so so sorry for not posting until now, but like SBF said 'If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing',  so I've stayed away until i think this dark cloud is lifting 

We still have not made a firm decision about what to do next and when to do it.  Just taking each day as it comes and seeing where that leads us.

I'm so pleased to see so many new people on this thread, and a BFP to casatinka-well done.

Foxy, Tanya, Fingers, Debs, glad things are going well for you  and congratulations Tanya on the news of  , you must be over the moon.

Sbf, so sorry to read about your last cycle, how are you feeling now?

Hi to everyone else, must dash as the door bell is going

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

bali - lovely to 'see' you honey.. glad that the dark cloud seems to be lifting     I think taking each day as it comes is the right thing to do - you'll know when the time is right to make a decision   Hope you are taking care of yourself and even if you aren't posting remember we are thinking about you


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Fingers, its good to know, you can take time out and then come back like you've never been away


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bali - Sending you a huge  hun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Bali Hun it is good to see you back


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello girls long time no see, i cannot remember the last time i posted  .

lovely to see you Bali  

Hello to fingers CM, Monkey and Tanya - hope you ae all looking blommin marvellous  

Jules hello darlin hope you are doing ok too i hope you havent faded away to nothing, do you know when your next Tx is?

Hello to the newbies ronstar Emms Casatinka  

so i am 13 weeks tomorrow, we chose not to go for a nuchal scan but we had a private scan at 11 weeks which went really well and our birthing centre in Petersfield are sending us back to Fareham to get another scan done ( same place we went private) for a dating scan in the next 1-2 weeks. They give you a CD and loads of stills so cant wait and the photos should be very clear further down the line.
Had my booking in yesterday and she listened for the heartbeat with a doppler and all is good so it is now official and everyone knows  
Feeling very 'soft/flabby/curvy/round but loving every minute and cant wait to have a proper bump. Have put on 1 stone since Tx started in April so its not looking good for that 2 stone over the whole pregnancy  
Tiredness still there but nausea has eased 
I still pinch myself and know we are very lucky.

Masses of luck for those going through or considering Tx - may all your dreams come true

Loads of love

CC x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

evening everybody,
Well it is nearly a week now since my ET and I am going crazy!
I just keep thinking any minute my AF will come and I really don't want it 
to. I wake uo and my first thought is I hope it has worked. I am
not very patient.... having my neices here has not distracted me
just made me tired(er) and grumpier!!! I so want the 15th and so don't...
Taking the dog for some much needed training on Saturday... she is gorgeous,
my bestest snuggle but boy does she still mouth a lot!
Hope everybody is well and gearing up for the weekend.
How are you casatinka - you must be feeling impatient for your scan day??
Emms - has your DH been? Was it ok?
Nice to meet you Bali and crazychick.
Take care all
Ronstar


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Hello Hello...


Please excuse the mail from out of the blue xxx 
How are we all.... Tanya love the 'Aneke I know your out there lurking)    

I have been popping on just to see you're all safe & happy.. and fab news Tanya x

Well news here Out of the blue... we had our 2nd IVf in June &  today we are going for our 6 week scan!!!!!!!!!  
I feel dreadful & spent yesterday in bed.. On the tww day 3 i started peeing a lot & thought I was comming down with a uti, called Dawn at the WN & she said sit tight.. after a couple more days of peeeeeeeing  every 20 mins I tested day 8 & oh soo  
mm Does anyone know if an early test is indicative of twins?

Oh well I will let that news sink in   I have missed you all alot alot xx

Love Aneke xx will be back later for a big catch up  

Bali heres a hug just for you honey


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ronstar!
I know how you're feeling totally, I didn't want my OTD to arrive to be honest, I wanted to prolong the idea of being pregnant, I then had some bleeding on day 10, I was gutted and certain it was all over so if this happens to you don't panic, WN said it could be implantation and it must of been I guess.
Good luck for Friday, I'll report my news Thu/Fri, my scan is at 11am on Thu, am soooooooooooo nervous!
I'm feeling very sick on and off and awfully constipated  WN recommended Lactulose which has bloated me beyond belief and I'm so uncomfortable, has anyone else had this in early pregnancy?  I'm going to go to the pharmacist in a bit and get some advice.  Before I started IVF I was taking Fibresure which left me feeling great, GP said I shouldn't add anything to my body whilst doing the IVF so I stopped taking it, am wondering if I can have some now though, anyone on here used it in pregnancy?
 to you all on this emotional journey of ttc 
 Casatinka


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Huge Congratualtions Aneke!   Good luck with the scan 

Ronstar  hun. 2WW hell will soon be over 

Casatinka - the constipation is part of the pg hormones. It will pass just make sure you eat lots of fruit, veg and wholegrains 

CC - Glad the scans have been going well. you sound soooooo relaxed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - we forgive you for leaving us especially when you come back with such fab news        Congratulations honey, wishing you lots of luck with todays scan, pop back later and let us know how you get on..   

Ronstar - nearly half way - stay strong and      honey

Casatinka - yes I had awful constipation early on which is very unlike me (TMI!!) I drank loads of water which seemed to help (although I was peeing every 5 mins!!), I was told to take lactulose but no other remedies in first 12 weeks.. try fruit juice too as I find this helps.. prunes maybe.. it's a case of finding what works for you.. I found mine eased once I stopped cyclogest at 12 weeks.. good luck Thursday   

Crazychick - glad all went well at scan - keep in touch


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fantastic news Aneke - so pleased for you        

Hi everyone else - Ronstar,    

xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi there

I presume this is the right place to have a chat with peeps who are attending the Woking Nuffield!?

My DH and I have just had our first consultation there this week. After his SA, we've been told it's ICSI or nothing! Bit of a bolt out of the blue and wondering if it's the right thing for us to do. It's all a bit daunting to the honest! So what's the Woking Nuffield like? Good results? Nice staff? The nurse we had yesterday seemed lovely, bless her!

I'm due for hormone level blood tests on Monday then after that it's another appointment to discuss the implications of ICSI (hopefully the implications are you get pregnant!!). Bit down at the moment though as I just got an email from one of my best mates - she's 3 months pregnant with her 3rd! I'm really happy for her, but the news could not have come at a worse time!! Aint it always the way?!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Blade Runner!

I've found all the staff at WN lovely, very caring and supportive and when I was first told about WN (by John Radcliffe Oxford) they were in the top 5 for great results in the country.

If ICSI is the way forward then go for it, don't worry about it, I've just had IVF at WN and they suggested to me that if I go back again then ICSI might be a good option for me because in my IVF cycle I had 3 eggs that let 2 sperm in at once, this suggested there could be a problem with the egg walls shutting down quick enough.

I totally get where you're coming from on the friend front.  I too have a close friend who announced she was pregnant in December, due next month and for me, facing the birth of her baby if the IVF doesn't work out is heartbreaking, but, we'll get through it, we always do.  So keep your chin up and stay positive, it will happen  

Casatinka
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Casatinka

Thanks for your info and PM. It's good to see that you've been successful at WN! Good luck for the scan next week!

Isnt it amazing that when you want kids there are just sooooooooooooooooo many pregnant women around?? My bessie mate has just given birth to her second son and I find it so hard to go to see her and share in her joy. She reminded me the other week that I was the only one who hadnt been around to see the new arrival, so I braced myself, put my best smile on and went to see them, and then promptly did exactly what I promised myself I wouldnt do and burst into tears!! Poor woman didnt know what to do with me!!   It's all a bit emotional this kiddie malarky   I cant spend my life avoiding her, and all those other pregnant women who seem to be jumping out at me from every corner so I guess I should try and get a grip   It helps seeing so many positive stories here that's for sure!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Aneke Glad to see you back and with such great news  missed you hun  pop back later if you can and let us know how you get on  

CC Glad to see you are doing well 

Welcome Blade runner WN are very good at what they do, you are in safe hands  

Ronstar the 2ww is c**p sending   your way

Happy Friday to all 

Tanya x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome Blade runner - I think WN are great. I started with 2 disasterous goes at IVF and then moved onto ICSI and got my BFP. My DH as far as we know didn't have MF but it certainly did the trick for us. The actual tx for ICSI is the same as for IVF it is just the embryologist that has more to do, they will explain more at your implications meeting. I do know where you are coming from on the pregnant friends. We were trying 15 years and just about everyone I knew had 1 or more child in that time... it was always a case of why can't it be that easy for us and I spent more time than I care to remember in tears in front of friends!! But finally we got our BFP and touch wood everything is going well so far. Good luck with your tx.

Aneke - how did you get on honey?

Tanya - how's you and your little man  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Casatinka - Good luck for next week's scan, wishing you all the best.

BladeRunner - Good luck with the tx

As for me, I'm on Day 2 of the 2ww, they collected 8 eggs (big surprise) 7 fertilised and 2 transferred. So pleased as they first said only 2 frosties (Unexpected) and they called yesterday afternoon to say 2 more. Really happy as my first ICSI was cancelled due to poor response as my AMH is lower end of normal. Any tips for the 2ww, i'm drinking prune juice for the constipation from cyclogest. I was in agony yesterday, eased a bit today. Just  they stick.

Good luck all with tx, EC, ET, 2ww, Scans. H x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies..

Just a quickie 

Hope you're all well, will write a full update tomorrow  
Just to let you know that the scan was all fab! 7 weeks tomorrow EDD      April 1st!!!!!!!!! Caroline has offered me another scan for two weeks for peace of mind. (as long as I make more cupcakes for the girls) 

Lovely heartbeat all on target .. Just to say though.. Ronstar  & Beans after just coming out of the tWW myself hang in there as Tanya said you're in good hands  

Look forward to catching up with all the news & gossip 

Love A xxxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG Anekeuk!!!

I saw you at Woking the morning of EC & ET, I was in at the sametime and my husband and I were sitting in Reception at 7am and you came in with a pyramid of cupcakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How could we have missed that  

Then when we went in for ET you and your husband/partner were just in front of us, we said there's the cupcake lady!LOL

So we are both at the exact same stage, however, my first scan isn't until Thursday as they couldn't fit me in on Friday    I'm so nervous about it.  How was your experience at WN, did you have 2 embryos transferred, any frosties?

Love
Casatinka xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Casatinka..

Hello   Small world.. BIG congratulations to you WOW!!! I remember you coming round next to me & Mr R saying that they had collected lots of eggies.. well done chicken  

Oddly enough I asked how you had got on because it's always lovely to know  & guess what they said it was private  I understand xx

But hey.. Yep I'm a chef so I always take cup cakes just to say thanks, it must be a very stressful job otherwise.

Sorry about the scan delay that sucks  But hey Thursday will be here before you know it.. Thinking of you, I totally understand it 's a tough old wait..

Husband nagging to go out so catch you later..

hello everyone 

Big hug's xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey another thing Casa  your EDD is also April fools day he! he!  

Can you believe that my mother has asked me to change it  

XX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmm who mentioned cupcakes     I love cupcakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aneke - what time shall I come round for my cupcake   

Can't believe you ladies are due in April.. where has time gone, seems like only 2 mins ago that beginning of November seemed ages away and now it's scarily close!!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi again!

Anekeuk - how many eggs/embies did you get, my husband recalls hearing "we got 8" from someone as you left the ET room!! Did you get some frosties?

This is our first go at IVF and it's been a massive rollercoaster because at least 3 times we've thought it was all over. Mr R got 13 eggs from me but out of that we only got 2 good embies, 3 eggs let 2 sperm in at once which they said was common but not 3 in one cycle, anyway, it only takes one eh and they transferred 2 embies back, roll on Thursday!

Are you suffering with symptoms right now? How long are you in there for the first scan, do you have a chat with the nurse too? Do you get a picture of the first scan?!

Evening all, what is this weather doing, we went to Ascot races yesterday, the weather ruined it, it's our 12th wedding anniversary today and the weather's been awful for that too!

*Ronstar - Happy Birthday!!!*

Love
Casatinka xxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies..

Casa.. here's a little history about me.. (sorry girlies who know this)  also Blade this will keep you up to speed with the Lovely WN.

Was left with adhesions after an egg donation to a friend, lost a tube & ovary & left with a blocked tube too.
2006 had a go at IVF/icsi now have a loverly 15 month old daughter (chutney).
Just returned for another IVF and Well the rest is history  The scan cassatinka is the same as folli counting but with beans  

Yep got a batch of 8 eggies & 6 fertilised 2 returned 6 cell.
For me.. I stuck to a high protien diet with  Acupuncture No excersize No alcohol (don't drink anyway) lot's & lot's of laughter and a great deal of PMA..

We got a lovely picture of the scan
& yes we know the nurses really well.. as for symptons.. this is for you beans   et was on a friday,  (ooh must add) this tww was very very different to my first TWW??

On the sunday my Nimbies were sore.. Thought it was in my head   Tuesday I started peeeeeeeeeing alot!! like every 20mins, then from the Wednesday i started waking up with Hot flushes mm & had..  close your eyes for TMI..I also had a very golden sticky stringy discharge for about a week..

NO implantation bleed, no cramping, but very light headed & felt weird.. on my first TWW I had Imp bleed cramping, head aches etc.. ggrrr anyway.. tested on the Sat (day  in the afternoon and got a BFP..   

We decided we did not want frosties, WOW you have very enthusiastic sperm   .
Fingers.. whens the next get together I will be VVVVVV happy to make a Tower of Cupcakes  

Blade honey I do WE all do totally understand the pregnant thing.. in the middle of this cycle my sis in law announced she was prggs at 43!! just like that after having already two teenagers.. it was strange for us.

All I can say is stay positive, it really works   I found when i was pregnant with chutney a lady once looked at my bump and cried then ran away.. I wish i could have given her a big HUG!! & told her that we too understood and getting pregnant is not as easy as 1 - 2 - 3.. for A LOT of people.. I have a heap of friends who are having fert ttmt.. my B  & S in law.. are about to have ivf too.

Casa.. I have a little nausea.. spent Thursday in bed (being whacked over the head by chutters and being poked in the eye too.. bless her.
hope everyone is really well and happy..

Fingers 'Oh Organised one' We have now fully refrbd our home and have tonnes of room for a get together .. any ideas??
back shortly (keep losing mails) ggrr xxxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Tanya.. saw your news.. it's a boy!! yay  

Fingers do you know?? we found out we were having a girl at the 20 week scan   I really wanted to know.. I'm terrible xx
best go do some work..
For those on the tww.. I am really thinking and    for you, 


L Axxxxxxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Anekeuk!  Feel terrible for you that helping out a friend caused you problems, did the friend have a successful pregnancy from your egg donation?
Is there going to be a meet up then?!  I have pencilled in the 30/31 August in my diary, would love to meet you all  
Oh the nerves are really setting in for Thu now   
Better get back to work now...
Casatinka


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well dates suggested were 30th or 31st August, there is a list a few pages back that I can't find at moment. I can't do Saturday 30th now so did post to see if anyone wanted to take over arrangements for that day as it seemed to be more popular (nobody seemed to want to   ) .. will try and find the list and post it shortly.. venue was not decided upon but some of the ladies who were further away fancied Guildford or somewhere more central. we were going to decide on venue once we knew who could definitely make it.. 

Aneke - we decided not to find out - our viewpoint was we have waited 15 years what's another few weeks!! Although when I look at all the gorgeous clothes around it's hard not knowing!! (It probably helps my bank balance though!!). If I can't make the meet up can I get my own tower of cupcakes?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Not many more days to go now until testing day on Friday.
Don't really feel anything - but am having a bad time with my migraine  
Casa - thank you for my birthday wishes - did you have a lovely
anniversary? Bit of a wet day yesterday though!
Hi to Bladerunner -Woking have been lovely to me and my DH.
Like the sounds of those cupcakes - I love cup cake designs -
don't particulary enjoy eating anything but the icing but have 
a thing about them as an image!!!Had a lovely bitrthday meal with friends 
yesterday at Great Fosters - they really spoiled me. Met my friends 
new born of 5 days - didn't feel so overwhelmingly sad as 
I did when she told me she was pregnant - I guess for me at last 
there is a chance of having children whilst when she told me
on christmas day I didn't think there was ever going to be 
a chance even!
Anyway take care everybody - will let you know what happens
on Friday.
Ronstar


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ronstar!

Anniversary was okay, stayed home all day as I can't eat much at the mo, still feeling very sick and the weather was enough to put you off going out anyway!  So we had a chilled day at home together  

What area do you live in Ronstar, that's strange, Great Fosters is where we got married 12 years ago!

Right back to work....... 

Casatinka xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Cassatinka,
We live in Egham. How about you guys?
My friend's got married in Great Fosters too -
Which is partly what made me think of going there 
yesterday that and a magazine article I read recently.
It is such a lovely place.
There was actually a wedding there yesterday - I felt sorry for the bride with that
horrible weather!

Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this is the most up to date list for the meet up again.

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya

Just copy and paste the list and add your name to whatever day you can manage. We haven't yet decided on a venue as it was decided that we would see who could make it and where everyone is coming from in order to choose somewhere central..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Updated list - I'm all over the place so please update me if I am wrong with anything..........

Taking a break
Angie 
Myra
Ali Pali 
Bali

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again July
Tracy6
Wildcats - started again at Shady Grove
WLA 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Blade Runner

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO*     
Ronstar - test date 15th August
Beans33 - test date 22nd August

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Casatinka - scan date 14th August

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers- EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - next scan ? - EDD 28Dec
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Foxyloxy - next scan? Edd?
Karen1975 - next scan18th August - EDD ?
Anekeuk - next scan ? EDD 1st April 2009

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I HAVE MISSED ANYTHING!!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All, I live down the road from the great fosters! Anyway just thought i'd add that to the equation.  They always advertise afternoon tea, sounds nice.  

Had a funny turn today at the shops but I think I just got too hot and had to sit down.  Feel ok now.  Brought the dogs a small bubble machine that sends out bacon flavoured bubbles its the high lite of the day for me! Gosh all this waiting is driving me nuts and its only been 4 days! No hope! 

Wishing all the best to everyone.  H x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Beans 33,
Where do you live then?
I know what you mean about the waiting - I am so nearly there now
but it has felt like ages! 
I want to do tea at Great Fosters some time - I love the whole 
afternoon tea thing!!!
What dogs have you got?
How is everybody else today
Only two days after today until I test - getting a bit nervous -
keep swinging between maybe it has worked and the other extreme.
Take care all
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Updated list - I'm all over the place so please update me if I am wrong with anything..........
> 
> Taking a break
> Angie
> ...


 I'm waiting to start!!  

So what's this about cup cakes??!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooops - said I was all over place - have updated you Blade Runner!! 

Girls - the waiting is the worst part I think - I think we ought to all go for tea at Great Fosters sometime


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you - hate feeling left out  

I have a couple of questions for you old hands, if you dont mind!

I've had a read through the info that I've been given and I cant suss out how long you generally down reg for and how long you stimm for. I get the idea that it's down to the individual on how your respond etc. but as a guide what's the average sort of length that you guys have been on these drugs for?

The second thing that occurred to me was, all the ladies who are going abroad for treatment, presumabley they're flying back after their ET - isnt that risky? I know several of my friends whos AFs come early/heavier when they've flown and I thought that flying wasnt recommended in the first trimester. Anyone know what the extra risks are, if indeed there are any?


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello everyone..
Ronstart I'm thinking very very happy thoughts for you   Oh and a belated happy birthday for yesterday 

Blade hello I can only answer your question from my treatment bUt My first IVF I did not respond too well and they added an extra week on so my lining could come up & a few more follies could mature, However this time they started me on a slightly higher dose and all went according to the general timeline.. maybe Fingers could answer this one (she's brainy) 

Casa how you feeling? beans take it easy... just imagine you dancing around with bubbles floating about your heeed 

Fingers thank you for the update... you're great x

where's tanya?

best go and organise my charity shop run.

Hello to anyone i have missed


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Tanya
Casatinka

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Tanya
Casatinka

Hey Ronstar - I used to live in Egham, Warwick Avenue, do you know it?  Whereabouts are you because I grew up in Englefield Green and know the area very well.  We married at St Judes in Englefield Green and had the reception at Great Fosters in 1996 and then bought our first house together in Egham.  We moved to Bracknell in 2003.  Anyway, would be lovely to meet at Great Fosters for afternoon tea wouldn't it?!!  

Better fly cos I'm at work, will chat more later...

Casatinka xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - who told you I was brainy   You have been sadly misinformed!!  

Blade Runner - I d/regged with a different drug to everyone else but I think it's average of 3 weeks to d/reg and 2 weeks stimms but everyone is different. Can't answer the question about flying - I think it's very much personal choice. I wouldn't have personally chosen to fly 1st trimester but I believe that it is only recommended against if you have a history of early mc or if you are flying regularly (ie. air hostess etc).

Talk later - best do some work!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just peeping in to say Hellloooooooo to the Woking girls who remember me!  Specially Fingersarecrossed and Myra

Hope everyone is ok

Fingers - I am sooooooooooo pleased to see your news!!!  Fantastic!!


Love to all
Tracy


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Ronstar - I live in Virginia Water - I have two boston terriers, a 9 year old and a 1 year old.  The 1 year old has just had a lump removed this morning so is a little upset as has stitches about 1 to 2 inches long on his stomach.  Poor thing!! My 3rd  one is on the picture he died last year of cancer bless him, he was called Beany hence the beans name.  Anyway enough about me, good luck with the testing, keep calm and don't test early! 

Bladerunner - I didn't down reg which is brilliant as I have poor response.  They scanned me early too to make sure I was on correct dose and then just watched, nearly had my EC late as wasn't quite ready although the blood test came back really good and they let me carry on with EC.  I was so upset to cancel but I understand why as they have to get the follies to a certain size.  I'm also going to fly to a Wedding in Italy at the end of Sept and my GP says short flights are ok, it depends on your history.  I also now a girl who did long haul and she miscarried twice because of this.  What do Air Stewardess do?

Anyway speak soon. H x


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies I'm back from Ireland,

Aneke I'm glad that the scan went well, yep we will have it confirmed at our last scan next Tues if it is definitely a boy 

Fingers me and the little one are doing well, DH has even felt him kick last night. How's you and Mork?

Ronstar My cousin that is due on the 5th Sept her first and main symptom was migraines, good luck 

Beans  

Foxy Hun I hope you are ok? I haven't seen a post from you in awhile   

Jules I hope you are keeping well?

I hope everyone is well I don't think I can either days for the meet up lots of family bbq's have come up!
But watering at the mouth at the chat of cup cakes I'm sure they are scrummy 

Sat 30 Aug
sbf
Myra
Deb (CM)
CC
Foxyloxy
Casatinka

Sun 31 Aug
sbf
Fingers
Myra
Deb (CM)
Foxyloxy
Casatinka

Sorry not to mention everyone I hope you are all well x

Tanya x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Tracy - lovely to 'see' you honey. How are you doing? I see from your signature that your frosties didn't make it to blast - sorry to hear that, Have you any thoughts about what comes next for you guys? Thanks for your congrats on our news - it was a long time coming and we are now hoping for similar good news for all our FF's   

Tanya - Mork and me are fine (apart from stressed with work!!) Is it going to be a defiant boy then?   BBQ's  - in this weather  

Beans - I think that Air stewardesses tend to ask for ground work once they know they are pg (or at least the ones I've seen go through tx have asked for this. I think flying is actually OK but those of us who have had tx are far more cautious than the next person IYKWIM.. 

Hope everyone else is OK.. let me know if someone is willing to take over on the meet up decisions!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Bloomin spell check! All changed now  I hope your last month of work is less stressful, I told them my last day yesterday, roll on 31st Oct


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just lingering about catching up on all the gossip , Congratulations Aneke  on your BFP.

Hi to everyone else, nothing to report from me, just enjoying a day off

Love and hugs to all Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Bali Hope you had a good day off


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay Tanya - congrats on passing the 20 week mark!! 31st Oct eh - might have to have a coffee the following week!! 

Bali - lovely to 'see' you, hopw you are doing OK hon...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Morning all,

Well just today to get through and my 2ww will be over.
To be honest I am nervous...
How is everyone else?
Ronstar


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning..

Was just making the bed & a light bulb went off in my head.. that I had forgotten to say 'good luck casa with your scan' 

& Ronstar.. Flip well done girl, where do you get your will power from? 

Hello Bali, how are you sweetie? saw that you're thinking of having tests at the ARGC.. good luck with those.

beans hopw you're not losing your   mind!

I had best go do some stuff.. I have been comissioned to write a book (well three) and the deadline for the printers is 6th sept.. guess who has not even started it yet?   I am very naughty..

T, enjoy the scan.. back later.. looking forward to your news Casa xxxxx

A xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - thinking of you and hoping that you get fab news tomorrow       

Casatinka - good luck today honey       

Morning other lovelies - gonna be busy today and out tonight so prob won't get on much today - hope you are all doing well


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Anekeuk - not sure it's will power!!!
Casa - good luck for today  
Fingers- thanks for thinking of me - will let you know tomorrow
Well not sure what to do with today - feel tired becuase our phone 
rang in the early hours and woke us and of course then I start to
think!!
Feel like I should go out and take my mind of things - but also feel a bit
lazy too.
Anyway hope you are all well and having a good day
Ronstar


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Dear All

Thanks for all your good luck wishes ladies  

I'm over the moon to report that we have one heartbeat present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't get the smile off my face I tell ya!  I've got 3 little scan pictures next to me, I'm going to look to see how I attach a photo on here!  

I'm sooooooo very relieved and excited.  They want to scan me again in 2 weeks time to check the second sac they could see, Lindsay doesn't think anything will develop as it was a lot smaller than the heartbeat one and she explained that it would just shrink back and be re-absorbed by the uterus.  The embryo has implanted on the top right side which she said was very good.  I actually feel like having one embryo is a blessing in disguise because I already have medical complications that will make me a high risk case, so to add twins to the combination could seriously put my health at risk, so I think it's the best case scenario all round  

I was just sooooo shocked, as soon as she put the scanner in me  she said, there it is and I grabbed the monitor and swung it round like a nutter!!!   We could see the heartbeat so clearly, it was fantastic.  Estimated Due Date is as I thought, April Fools Day!!!!!

Lots of Love & Hugz

Casatinka
XXXXXXX

PS:  Ronstar -     for your test tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Casatinka - well done honey, lovely news


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Casatinka - fantastic news so pleased for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Casatinka Congrats on seeing a heart beat 

Good luck for testing Ronstar and Beans

Fingers The coffee sounds good  

Aneke You better start writing 

Right I'm off to bed as I'm on an early in the morning 

Tanya x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Casatinka - huge congratulations on seeing a heartbeat    

Fingers crossed for your test today Ronstar    

Beans - not sure exactly when you are testing but     all the way

Hi everyone else 

xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

hi all,
well have tested and there is a faint pink line.
Rang the Woking and they said it was a pregnancy but to have a blood test.
So went for the blood test and the nurse said it may not be a pregnancy and
if the HGC comes back lower than 10 then it wasn't.  
So now I feel all confused and unsure.
Has anybody else had a faint pink line on test day and gone on to 
be pregnant
Feeling a bit blue  
Ronstar


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Ronstar.. morning honey..

I'm not too sure what to say other than I am   for your Test result to be joyful xx I appreciate how difficult this is to be confused however you willl soon know & I am thinking very very positve thoughts   could be a late implanter  . When will you hear?  in the meen time  

Hi Casa.. great news on your scan .

Beans   not long sweetie x

Hello everyone else x Just returned from blackberry picking.. I am ripped to shreds   oh & Full!! 
A x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Anekeuk,
Thanks - they said it could be a late implanter...
blood test results about 1:30pm if it is high enough -
then they will retest on Monday to see if it rises.
More awful waiting


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Morning all, thanks to EVERYONE for your congratulations, it means a lot  

Ronstar - I don't know much about faint test lines but I do know that out of all the FIVE different brand tests I did they varied in light to dark lines and I would imagine any line is a positive.  Also, my friend who conceived naturally a few years ago, her test stick was very faint and her doctor suggested that it might mean she is pregnant but could be about to lose it, I thought this was rubbish and she went on to have a healthy baby girl!  This is only my opinion obviously, but I think it's the quality of the test, can you try another one to give you piece of mind?  When will you get the blood result?  Keep your chin up hunny and lots of     to you, I'm sure it'll work out well.  Hope to hear from you soon...    

Love n Hugz

Casatinka xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ronstar - sorry that you have more waiting but I agree with Casatinka that it depends on the test. The one that I had from the clinic was much feinter than other tests (first response for example), even though I was pregnant with twins. The blood test is much more accurate though so     for a good level on that. 

xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Well the blood test is inconclusive -
33 is the level of HGC.
Anybody have their's test this low att his stage
Still hoping 
Ronstar
Going back on Monday for another test - please keep   for a positive.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ronstar   Wish you luck for Monday.  Its hard to wait 2weeks but having to go the weekend must be hard!   for a great result Monday.  

By the way i'm testing in 7 days (next Friday).  I'm bored, I'm not the kind of person who likes to sit and do nothing, I did some cleaning (not too much energetic cleaning though) and had backache and af pains all night.  Agony! So resting today and will go and make some pasta for lunch! All I think about is food. My puppy got the all clear today on his lump on his chest! Thank god! He's got a hugh scar from the op but doesn't seem to make a fuss at all.  Bless him!

Casatinka - Glad the scan went well. 

Anekeuk - Thanks for thinking of me! Blackberry picking, I haven't done that for years!

Wish all the best of luck. H x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Casatinka - fab news!! Congratulations!!!  Well done you  

Ronstar - try to keep positive hun, it aint over til its over. Wishing you all the best for Monday   

Good luck beans - must be horrible waiting especially when you're the active type and cant sit still! It is for a good cause though!!

DH and I had our blood tests yesterday. I'm having my FSH checked again as it was slightly elevated in my Feb test before my laparoscopy. Got our implications consultation and planning session Tuesday arvo, and I'm hoping to suss out from that when exactly it is we can start our journey! Probably end of October/beginning of November now. I've even been considering cancelling our anniversary cruise in October so we can start sooner, but I think I'm too tired to start ICSI without having a bit of a recharge session first and getting some R&R after the year we've had so far! I guess it would be rude to miss out on all that champers anyway.....


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies.. Just a quicky from me , hope everyone is o.k 
Ronstar, Just did a little research on t' interweb thingy   if you type in Hcg levels per day's it gives you the chart.. ie day 14= 5 -476    Hope you didn't mind  any way what I suppose I am trying to say is fingers crossed..
As casa said it's not over yet .


Best go sort out supper, just put the munchkin to bed, bless we went swimming & I introduced her to cold play (mtv), we did some dancing too.. and she could'nt keep her eye's open and I really wanted to finish Thumbelina  maybe tomorrow.

Nighty night 

Aneke xxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone -
it is so good to have some where to talk to people who really understand.
Anekeuk I will try to have a look - I don't mind at all I just want it to rise on Monday.
Thanks to all of you
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Ronstar Good luck for Monday I hope there is a huge rise


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry I've not been on much - work has been ridiculous!!

Ronstar -       for a lovely increase in hcg levels tomorrow - I never had bloods done so don't know anythign about levels... 

Blade Runner - good luck with your implications meeting on Tues..    

Beans - past the halfway mark -  are u going   yet? 

Casatinka - congrats on seeing the heartbeat - lovely moment isn't it   

Tanya - good luck on Tues     

Wildcats - if you are reading - hope all is going well and sending you lots of dividing vibes       - good luck for ET on Monday

May not be around much next week as only 2 of us in the office as opposed to normal 8 people   I'll try and pop in and out but I will be thinking of you all


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Fingersarecrossed - I'm kinda going completely   but just find it all a bit boring! I just want to know either way.  I have had terrible AF pains and backache, constipation is alot better but I just feel like my stomach is going to explode with bloat! I can't get in any of my clothes and drinking water just makes it worse.  I'm a size 10 but today I had to try on a 12/14 just to get it round my stomach!! I hope its all worth it.  Hurry up Friday!!! 

I hope work isn't too busy for you next week! Its that time of year where everyone is away!

H x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Well another blood test today and it has only risen to 42.
Not great but they are still saying it is a pregnancy.
They asked if I had any spotting or bleeding - which I haven't.
However, they would have expected the number to be in the 100s 
by now.
They want me to go back on Friday for another blood test.
I am very down   have been crying a bit today-
cried on the nurse who took the blood test.
This feels like a cruel torture  
Sorry to be dramatic
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronstar said:


> Hi all,
> Well another blood test today and it has only risen to 42.
> Not great but they are still saying it is a pregnancy.
> They asked if I had any spotting or bleeding - which I haven't.
> ...


No apologies necessary

      

We're with you all the way hun     

Try to keep your chin up and keep positive. My thoughts are with you


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Ronstar  

I know it's easy to say but try to stay positive hun, you're hanging on in there and the clinic are saying that you're pregnant.  This is all positive and a huge achievement.  I know you must be going crazy with all the extra waiting, have they said what might be making the level low, have you got any explanations?

I'm sending you lots of     and    
Keep us updated and be kind to yourself hunny...

Lots of Love
Casatinka
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ronstar     Thinking about you, It must be really tough but we will all keep our fingers crossed for you. H x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies..

Ronstar    Something positive to think about.. If the WN were not entirely positive that something was stiring they may have suggested you stop taking the cyclogest..  

Which is exactly what they did with me after my Fet in March so.. I understand it's painful but please try & be  .

& as for tears, they can be very cathartic xx

Tanya looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow  
Fingers hope you're not working too hard

Casa you o.k?

Beans.. hope you're taking it easy 

I have a fairytail to finish.. so love to all xxxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Aneke!

I'm okay thanks hun, still excited from my scan on Thursday, how are you feeling, when's your second scan before they discharge you?  Which hospital will you attend during your pregnancy?

I'm struggling a bit to get through work everyday with feeling so sick, I admire all pregnant women who go to work, I think we should be off for the first 3 months!!  

Hope you're doing okay  

Casatinka xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Just another quick one 
Ronstar Sorry the results aren't higher and good luck for Fri,       

Will pop on tomorrow evening but gotta go as DH wants the laptop back!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ronstar  Have my  for you hun

 to all - just a quick drop by to see how people are.
Must go start tea....

Deb


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone,
Sorry to be such a misery.
Can't shake the blues at the moment.
Finding it hard to cope with this.
DH and I are both struggling - 
There is a chance that this could be a tubal
preganancy one nurse told us today.
We just won't know unless the numbers start to
rise or I start to bleed or they can see something on a scan.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Huge huge hugs Ronstar   

I shall pray that Friday's bw brings very positive news for you  

Take care 

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - just popped in to see how you got on. Keeping everything crossed for you honey that those numbers start rising       sending you lots of      

Tanya - good luck today  

Love to everyone else - must dash and do some work


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning all

Anyone at the Woking Nuffield this arvo?

DH and I have our implications consultation, blood tests and planning session today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Ronstar Just wanted o give you a big  

I hope everyone is ok?

Well we had our scan and all is well with baby and it turns out that it is a girl not a boy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya and your little girl - what a surprise  

Blade Runner - how did your implications meeting go?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
WLA 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Blade Runner

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO*     
Ronstar    
Beans33 - testing 22nd August 
Wildcats - started again at Shady Grove

*Waiting for 1st scan*   

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers- EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Foxyloxy - next scan? Edd?
Karen1975 - next scan18th August - EDD 1st March 2009
Anekeuk - next scan ? EDD 1st April 2009
Casatinka - next scan 29th August - EDD 1st April 2009

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I HAVE MISSED ANYTHING!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ladies,

Just dashing in and out   Been so glued to the Olympics (even have it on line on one of my computers at work - the BBC sport website is fantastic   get to see all the action as it happens   ) So no training for me  

Ronstar -         please try to stay positive   

Beans33 - hope you are not going too  Good luck for test day        

Wildcats - if you are lurking - sooooooo        that this time you will get your dream. Read your blog and so happy that you have 2 excellent blasts on board        

Blade runner - hope all went well with your meeting and you are "under starters order" - see too much Olympics  

Tanya - YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY a little girl - bet she's going to be Daddy's girl    

Fingers - good to hear you are doing well even though work is still being a pain in the   Not long to ML  

Monkey and Charlie's Mum - good to hear all is well with you both - our little natural miracles    

Aneke - you little minx - keeping it all from us   so glad all is well with your scan and that precious heartbeat     Cup cakes - me loves cup cakes yum yum  

Casatinka - congrats on a fab scan too   

Crazychick - so glad that everything is well with you    

Foxy - long time no hear - hope you are well   

SBF - how's the pill going - hope you are starting again soon          

Big        for Myra, Bali, Ali, Angie - always thinking of you        

Apologies if I've missed anyone - big        for you too 

Right that's me off  - watching "the man who cycled the world" - oh all this exercise is making want to carry on sitting on my sofa  

Take care all,

Love Jules x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello All

Fingers next scan is tues 27th  

Ronstar...  not long to go honey  
Tanya how thrilled I am for you & Dh xx

It's crazy here as alway's just popped on to say hello..
Beans  

Love A xxxx

Oh Casa  Royal Surrey.. same as last time  they're very good. Have midwife booking in in the morning will post after xxxxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Aneke - my next scan is the 27th too, what time are you there?  Can't wait, been feeling rough today and have some worrying discharge, does anyone know if this is normal?

Casatinka xxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Casa sent you a perso nal msg with my no if you need to chat.. may be of help  

when you say worrying what do you mean?? 

Quite normal at this stage to have a very Creamy dis (tmi) 

But hon if you're worried you can always call the Wn they're always happy to help  
Oh tues 27 at 8.am.. as dh hs to go to work after.. we can hook up 

Hello everyone else.. had alllllll my hair cut off today agghh.

A xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

btw Aneke, the 27th is Wednesday, have you got your day or your date wrong hun?


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Je suis a twit... it's defo Tues  

O.k got your mail.. it's O.K  I had the same.  When I was carrying my little one I also too had a second sac that came away in the 7th week.. can only speak for myself (i'm sure you understand) but it was all o.k xxxx

back later the little monkey has seen her fish fingers!!!   

xcall me day or night!! nothing worse than being worried on your own..


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Aneke - thanks love, that reassures me a lot.  Do you have a second sac this time too?  Did you have any actual blood when it happened?

Casatinka xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Tanya and your little girl - what a surprise
> 
> Blade Runner - how did your implications meeting go?


I thought it went OK until I mooched around the pre treatment threads and saw that my FSH level of 12 is considered really high and causes problems!! 

We had our final blood test and DH went very white and almost passed out - he's not good with needles blessim!  
Signed a multitude of forms about stocking the freezer etc and went through the procedure bit by bit. I had a practise injection which was really wierd. I've never had cause to purposefully stab myself with a needle before!!   And as it's going to be DH who does the injections I should have let him have a go really. Mind you, if he passes out, I'll have to be able to do it myself wont I??!  

They had my timetable sorted and my Bureselin on the table in a bag ready to go!! Which was all very nice and organised but it would have meant doing my pregnancy test half way across the Atlantic on the QM2 and I think that would probably be a bad idea! If it was a BFN I'd be gutted and stay in my cabin all the time and remember the holiday for all the wrong reasons, and if it was a BFP I'd worry about the flight home!!! So we asked them to cancel the timetable they put in place and we're starting when we get back from holiday. I need some R&R to recharge before I go for this anyway, I'm too tired and weary to start this emotional journey at this precise moment in time.

But now I'm worried sick about that FSH level. All the nurse said was that I'd probably need 5-6 vials of Menopur a day rather than the 2-4 that alot of women with lower levels have. But reading the high level FSH threads has made me worry that 12 is way too high and that I wont respond even to the higher dosage of Menopur. I havent got time to waste at 40 years of age and since we're not starting til the October cycle, by my reckoning I wont have my EC til about 12th December - that's if I actually respond at all.  

I'm so confused now.   I was happy and positive before, the plan was in place and I knew what we had to do, even if the wait for the next couple of months was going to be a bit frustrating. Now I'm feeling awful   Or is this just a case of a little knowledge is a dangerous thing??!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Dear all,
Thank you for all you support. I am trying to focus on other things - 
go out and try to leave everything untill Friday as there is 
really nothing I can do either way.
I have resisted buying more pregnancy tests to see if it still reads pregnant.
Thankfully still no bleeding - so I hope that is a good thing.
A little tenderness in my abdomen today -  I do tend to analyse every twitch and worry that
it might signal something negative - but I am doing ok.
I can't thank you all enough for supporting me and listening to me.
I hope you are all well.
Casa - how are you?
Anekeuk - How old is you little girl? They always love fish fingers don't they?
Blade Runner - I am so jealous - a cruise to New York - put me in your luggage!! We had a cruise for our honeymoon to the Caribbean - and it was so 
lovely and restful and the food was fab. I love New York - we went at Christmas last year as it was a long held dream of mine to see NY dressed for 
Christmas. Enjoy it - every moment - relax and do loads of shopping when you get there.
Sorry for anybody I haven't mentioned by name - I will post again when I have more news.
Thank you all
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - sorry to hear about your FSH, to be honest I don't know much about FSH levels, although I sure someone will be along shortly who can tell you more. I believe there are ways of lowering these levels though (possibly with supplements but don't take that as gospel truth). Lucky you with your QM cruise - it will do you the world of good to have some R&R before starting tx.

Ronstar - still thinking of you and hoping for good news on Friday      

Hope everyone else is OK, sorry for lack of personals but am off to my pit early tonight, can't seem to keep awake - might be something to do with the 3-4 wee trips per night (oh and my neighbours having a blazing row at 230 this morning    ) Night night all


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Gosh we're all busy busy..

My little pumpkin is 15 months.. & oh so into everything, Fineally started to lose the baby weight then  ..

Casa, We went on holiday after our first IVF so we knew we would have something to look forward too if things did not work out
I started off with a heavy brownish discharge it  went on for a week or so then i started to bleed very  heavily.. was sure i had miscarried.. was about to hit the sangria, but DH persuaded me to go to hospital, had a scan & all was o.k   in broken english spanish a nasty doc said Stop complaining!!!  went home rested and the rest you know   Still though honey if you get really worried call & talk to Anne or dawn at the wn.. they're fab xxxx

Blade.. sorry sweetie i know nothing re levels, but stay positive.. Mine were low because of my age  mm  but they adjusted the drug's (man)  and all was o.k so stay   and have a fab holiday.. very jealous of your ticker mmm  

Ronstar.. hope you're o.k this am..


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

DOH!! pressed send mm

Ronstar only one day to go..    are you going to test yourself?? xx

Hi fingers mm peeing alot Oh I remember those day's  

best go do some work.

Have alovely day xxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I have started spotting today - I guess that isn't a good sign. 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Ronstar - hang on in there honey      I really hope that the spotting doesn't mean anything, what a rollercoaster you've been on in the last week. Thinking of you        . What time are you back at WN tomorrow?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

At the WN for 8am tomorrow. DH has to go to work tomorow for  meetin about his job!!
Not feeling very hopeful right now - the low levels and now spotting just can't be good.
Feeling very weepy - sorry.
Ronstar


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Ronstar sweetie.. would it help if I came with you to the WN in the morning? I live only 5 minutes away  Little bit of support Oh & we can drink their free hot chocolate until it's all gone xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Anekeuk that is really sweet - he is coming with me - taking me home and then going off to work.
So I will be at home with the dog. That is such a kind and sweet offer - thank you so much.
Your'e a sweet heart.
Ronstar


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello again..   

We're all here to support you through this Ronstar.. this journey is one of the hardest we will ever have to make.. but please don't give up.  Keep the faith & remember It CAN WILL and DOES happen....  

A xxxxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Ronstar - sending you lots of    &    for tomorrow hunny.  Stay strong XXXXXXXXXX

Casatinka


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Really hoping for you, Ronstar.  Try to keep positive, lots of ladies on here have had spotting before bfps. 

Lots of love  sbf xx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ronstar -   Hope it all works out for you.  You are in good hands at the WN - Thinking of you tomorrow and hope the BFP stays BFP. 

Test day for me and feeling really scared and frightened.  Just hope both myself and Ronstar get the results we want. x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy happy thoughts for tomorrow.. beans   

And Ronstar too   

Thinking of you both A xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Beans -
I hope tomorrow brings you everything you hope for.
Thanks again to everbody - will post when I get the 
results.
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Ronstar and Beans good luck for tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - like I said in my pm and Aneke said in her post, we are all here for you, we do understand and will be thinking of you and hoping for the best tomorrow       

Beans - thinking of you too and hoping to see some lovely news from you tomorrow


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All, Just to let you know I got a   this morning!!! 

H x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

WONDERFUL NEWS    H We are thrilled.. I say we because i just showed Dh.. as it's lovely to seexxxx

best go do some work...

  Ronstar xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Beans that's fab!!!      

You must be over the moon!!!  Congratulations! 

Ronstar, sending you lots of         and keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Beans - well done honey, what lovely news to start the day with   

Ronstar - hope your news is good too


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations Beans  woo hoo!!! 

 for you Ronstar!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Beans - that's great news! Many congratulations    

Ronstar - good luck today    

Hi everyone else - hope you are all looking forward to the long weekend. All well with me (25 weeks) - less than 7 weeks now until I start maternity leave and can't wait!

xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Go Beans go!!!  CONGRATULATIONS hun, now the next 2ww starts!  

Goodluck Ronstar, thinking of you and waiting to hear your news later     

I'm away this weekend and wanted to wish you all a lovely restful bank holiday, look forward to catching up with everyone next week...

Love
Casatinka xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations, beans!    

Have a lovely, lovely day and a wonderful pregnancy, 

Love sbf xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hay Beans - fantastic news.
Congratulations  
Love
Ronstar


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words this morning.

Ronstar - How are you today - I know you had the appointment and hope it went ok.   Thinking of you. x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

The hcg is dropping. i have to stop the medications and wait for a bleed.
Ronstar


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear your news Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw honey         so sad for you. Take care of yourself and remember we are always here


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ronstar - I am so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Ronstar     I'm really sad for you.. Pllease take a little advice & take some 'you' time.. gather thoughts & energy & love & strengh from your dh xxx

Only you know when the time is right to move on.. so take it easy & rest .. I mean this with lot's of warmth & hugs xxxx    

We are all here for you  xxxxx

Love Aneke xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone - have cried quite a bit today.
But I know I have been the closest to being 'prgenant'
that I have ever been - so I guess that is something.

I will take some time to recover and sort myself out.
The past week has been exhausting.
Start a new teaching job in just over a week - probably
not the best timing - but I am doing two days for them
and it is near to home so I guess in the long run it will be ok.

Can I ask some questions? I need to know and can't find the answers to.
When am I likely to really start bleeding? (Sorry it is a bit much to ask - I just need 
to have some vague idea.) Will it last a long time?
I have no idea really what quite to expect - please forgive me for asking.
Also not that I want to think about starting again yet - but will I have to wait a certian amount of time?
It's just that as much as possible I want the treatment to fit in my holidays so I don't mess my schools 
around. 

Thanks again to all of you for your kind messages and support today and over the whole time of
this treatment cycle.

I will try to keep popping by and see how you are all doing.

Love

V x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - not overly sure about the bleeding - I would say that if you haven't started to bleed within a week then I would contact WN again. I would imagine that it wouldn't last much longer than a normal period but it may be that someone more knowledgable could advise more.

WN usually like you to leave 3 months between cycles but this does vary and will depend on what they have found out about your body through this cycle. If anything positive comes out of this, it is that WN and you know far more about how your body reacts to the drugs now, and can adjust accordingly. DO take time to yourself honey and let DH pamper you for a while, your journey isn't over, you've just stopped at a station along the way. Sending you lots of       K xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ronstar   Your time will come and i'm so sorry you've had to go through this. x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ronstar     so sorry to hear your sad news. Please take strength from DH and I agree with Aneke you need to take time out for yourselves. WN do like you to have 3 months before starting again. Once you stop the cyclogest you should start to bleed within a couple of days - if you don't within a week contact WN. It should last about a normal period but it is probably going to be heavier I'm afraid   Take care of yourselves and we're all here for you   

Jules


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Beans33 - congratulations on your   wonderful news  

Jules


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Ronstar I'm so sorry for you and DH As the ladies have said take some time out for you and we are hear for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Beans Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope everyone is enjoying their extra day off.

Ronstar - sending you lots of       

Love to all you other ladies...


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello everyone

We have just returned from a lovely weekend away  .. also we are complete homebodies so it's nice to be home too 

Tanya love the new pic 
Is everone still hooking up over next weekend? I have no plans.. thank crunchy other than praying for sunshine xx

Beans  hope you're well all tucked up with your precious cargo.. as Casa said.. here goes another TWW for the scan  it could drive us all  
Ronstar how are you  feeling sweetie..
I never mentioned this to you before as I did not want you to lose faith.. however it now seems appropriate. In March this year we had FET, (same week as the lovely Yanya   Anyway I tested bfp.. then over the next 2 weeks it kind of faded away..

We at this point said 'you know what it's o.k' because we know we can do this.... We went to see Mr R that week & he agreed for us to start on my next period.. (I know it's recomended you wait after IVF  any way we did & well the rest is history    so there you go , please smile & think PMA all of us ladies here whom I've come to know well , will tell you that with faith & time and lot's of pma along the way it can happen.. the fact you got a bfp shows you that your body is in tune.. so rest & harmonise yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxx    (hope this helps x) it's truley meant with warm intentions.
Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.. 
A xxxxx.. ooh scan in the am.. mmm


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey all,
I am doing ok. I think I knew that right from the 15th August things were
not looking too promising. Seem to be a lot less weepy now.
Anekeuk - thank you for what you have said in your post. We are
going to WN on Friday for a blood test to check that my hormones have
dropped back to normal. We want to ask what happens next.
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.
Take care everyone
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Ronstar Good luck on Friday    thinking of you  

Aneke Good luck tomorrow hunnie   Will have to try some of your lovely cakes soon but unfortunately I'm all booked up next wk end


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Sorry i havent been around for awhile just needed a bit of time out. I have been lurking and catching up on how you r all doing.
Congrats to all the recent BFP.
A big hug for Ronstar, i know how you r feeling,   
Tanya your bump is fab and kerry not long to go now.

Well a few things have been happening wiv me, got my consultation through from the ARGC for Sept 16th, we are just going to get our immunes checked and we have decided cos of my age and poor response we are going to go to the Reprofit in Czech Republic for donor eggs. There waiting list is currently 7 -8 months so sometime in May-June. I am getting quite excited. 

Love always
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - lovely to 'see' you hon. So glad you have a plan now for moving forward. Sounds a good idea to use ARGC for immune testing and Reprofit for the donor cycle as this is where both clinics excel. I know you are probably champing at the bit to get started again but I'm sure the break from tx will allow time for your body to be at maximum strength. I really, truly hope for a wonderful result for you          Don't be a stranger


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning ladies..
Sad news from us.. there was no heartbeat  found at this mornings scan.

We will be fine, take some time out & have a lovely holiday.

I'm going to take some time out.. sure you will all understand.

CASA.. please remember this was me & you will be great at your scan tomorrow o.k 

Lots of love xx Happy days ahead to be had for everyone xxxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Aneke hunny, I'm soooooooo sorry, I'm in shock right now.  Why has this happened?
I'm gutted for you and don't know what to say, sorry.  Take all the time out you need, that's the best thing, I hope we see you back here soon, keep your chin up and stay strong, I sense you're a very positive person.

Lots of love & hugz to you and DH    

Casatinka
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - oh honey, so sad for you       Totally understand that you need to take time out but remember we are all here for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Aneke Hun I'm so sorry, take some time out and if you need anything please give me a call   sending you lots of love Tanya x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies & Bumpkins 

Just to let you all know.. I am feeling much better.. see time is a great healer 
I now feel ready to apply a fresh coat of mascara, Perhaps not face the world but at least pop out for supplies x
Thank you all for the kind messages..

Casa  It is just one of those things & thats how we look at it, We don't drink (well i might start tonight)  we don't smoke, both fit & healthy.. so as much as I am thinking  what must I have done wrong.. We will never know & I have been assured by the wn 'some times it's just like that'    On a breezier note we have the go ahead to start in October so I will take stock get fit (flippin Olympics) . 

I think you're all Fab.. GO CASA.. I look forward to hearing your brilliant news tomorrow afternoon  

lot's of hugs   Love Aneke


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Aneke - you are the sweetest selfless person I have ever had the joy to 'meet'    

Spoil yourself babe, you deserve it, bigtime!

I'll write more tomorrow...

MWAHHHHHHHH

Casatinka


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

BIG HUGS   to everyone 
Ronstar


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Ronstar and Aneke - major     girls, so sorry I haven't posted sooner, my thoughts are with you both.  

No news from me - starting again this time (mid-Sept).  

Best love to fingers, tanya, jules, myra, ali, bali, casatinka, beans 33, charlies-mum and the rest of you lovely ladies, 

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Aneke  so sorry to hear your news. Life stinks sometimes.

Sending out a huge cloud of  to all and a heap of  in the following wind.


Deb


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Aneke     I'm so sorry to read your sad news     You are an inspiration to us all and I wish you lots of         for when you are ready to start again   Don't be a stranger - we're all here for you  

Love Jules x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

aneke - I am so incredibly sad to see your news     - completely understand that you need some time out but we are here for you whenever  

xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello All

Aneke hun, how are you feeling today?

I know you wanted to know the outcome of my 2nd scan today and I'm delighted to say that it's all still in place and looking good  

Thanks to all for the positive thoughts, it's really helped.  DH took a video clip of the monitor for both grandmothers mainly, it's brilliant, Lindsay said she has a dvd facility on the scanner but was out of dvds, this worked fab though.

Love n Hugz to all...

Casatinka
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Casa 
That is wonderful news. I am so pleased for you.
Ronstar


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anekeuk - I've been away and i've just read your post.  I'm so sorry  , it just is so awful and wish you all the luck in the world with the follow up appointment.  Why? my sister had the same thing happen earlier this year and she was natural so was nearly 12 weeks.   Thinking about you.  I just want to say thank you for all those kind words of encouragement you have given me and want to send those back to you. x 

Its late! gosh i'm normally fast asleep at this time! its FF it is addictive and when you've been away there is loads of reading to do.  

H x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Girls.

Popped on to say.. Wicked news Casa, Like I said all would be just perfect for you  ..
All is o.k here, off to lego land today.. Horraahhhh roller coaster tastic  

Hope everyone is well. Thank you all for the lovely kind words..

Cathing up on Pate.. Sushi & ooohh wine   it's not all bad .. For dh & I we have cuddled alot & we are focussing on the great things, & also i beleive it would be unhealthy to dwell too much.. so we are off to mass this afternoon and will light some candles then our recovery will be warm and fulfilled .. we have an amazing wonderful rug rat.. who at this point in time is being very spoilt  

Will catch up again soon..

If anyone needs any thing advice help or just a warm hug.. you know where to find meeeeee..

With lot's of love & support

Aneke xxxxx
P.s think you're all wonderful xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry haven't been around, another mad week at work and with one or 2 other things.

Aneke - you are so strong honey     Same goes back to you about the warm hug - any time    Lovely to go to mass and light some candles    for your October start.

Casa - so pleased that all was well with your scan - WN keep it quiet about the DVD thing - would have thought they'd be able to earn a fortune from selling DVD's  

big hugs all round      Hope everyone has a lovely weekend............


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Went to WN today for a blood test to make sure all the levels had returned to normal - than missed the phone call that would have let us know.
Does anyone know if they are around on a saturday or will I have to ring on Monday??
Nurse thinks we will be able to start again when I want to - but they apparently have final dates for egg collection etc in December - so we shall see.
I want it to fit in with my school holidays if possible.
Aneke - glad to see you are doing ok  
Hope every one has a great weekend  
Ronstar


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Ronstar

You are so sensible to fit all this in with school holidays.  Unfortunately I do not have either your common sense or patience, so we'll be starting again mid-September  ! 

Have a lovely weekend, everyone.  Anyone else really looking forward to the thunder storms tomorrow?  I love them! 

sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - been quiet on here this weekend. Hope everyone had a good one.

SBF - not long to go now hon, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle     

Ronstar - did you speak to WN about your blood results? Hope everything was Ok with them.   

Hope everyone else is doing OK this morning...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey All,
I did get the results of the blood test and it is returning to normal - so that is good.
Got a follow up appointment for Sep 17th with Mr R - I had quite a few things I wanted to ask
from the last cycle before we start again.
How is everybody else?
SBF -I am impatient to start again too - but I know that I have to wait at least a month and then
it just seems to make sense to try and get the busy week and the EC into the hoildays - also I have
just started at a new school...so... What age do you teach?
Anekuek - how ya doing? 
Cassa - hope you are feeling well
Beans 33 - can't be long until your scan now?
And everybody else -  
Ronstar


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening All 

I have KS1, bless 'em, Ronstar.  You? 

'Scuse terribly brief post - must go and sleep after muchos busy day. 

'Night

sbf xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

SBF I teach Special educational needs...so some from KS1 and some KS2.
Ronstar


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All  

Just stopping by, nothing much to report from my end, still feeling very sick and tired day to day and finding it a struggle to get through my 9-5, want to go home right now in fact!!  

Ronstar - all the best of luck for your next round of IVF, you go for it!    

I have my 'booking in' appointment with the midwife this Friday, a bit nervous.  I'm assuming from this that she'll book me into Frimley Park Hospital for my 12 week scan, anyone know the drill?

Weather stinks today, doesn't help the mood!!

Love n Hugz

Casatinka


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Casa -    I am struggling to get through the day too but thankfully not through sickness (laziness in my case!!).    

Your booking in appt will be the m/w taking your medical history, blood pressure etc etc, answering any questions you may have. She will also fill in the necessary forms for your maternity exemption cert (free prescriptions, dental care etc) and send off the form to the hospital for your 12 wk scan. don't know about frimley but guildford scan between 11 - 13 weeks. 

Weather is horrid today, I think on days like this we should all be given duvet days!!

BTW Ronstar and SBF - what is KS1/KS2?


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Ronstar - yes only 7 days to go until scan - i'm absolutely terrified, because of the horrible cyclogest causing me problems i've just felt really fed up over the last few days.  Glad to hear the levels are lowering so you can have your next appointment.  Mr R is really nice isn't he? He did my ET.

Do WN do blood tests at the scan next week or do they not bother at all.  I could have done with some reassurance over this last week, it really is a long time.  

H x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Beans - they don't do blood tests unless you ask for them or they feel there is a clinical need. I was the same waiting for my first scan - it is the most terrifying wait.. sending you lots of       and


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Fingers are crossed - KS1 and KS2 means Key stage 1 (which was infants when I went to school) this is Year 1 children 5-6 year olds and Year 2 children 6-7 year olds.
KS2 stands for Key Stage 2 - (which used to be known as Juniors) now covers year 3 to Year 6. They like to change the names, content of curiculum etc just to confuse people!!!

Casa - my friend had terrible sickness - but it went quite soon after the first trimeter ended - so hopefully yours will too. Must be horrible (but I'd give it a try  ) It must be very exciting for you.

Beans 33 - whats happenong with the cyclogest? I have to say that is one thing I don't miss having to do! I bet you will be glad when the next seven days have whizzed by. I will keep everything crossed for you. Mr R is nice - he did my laparoscopy in April and then had to try and work out why I was ill afterwards - not fun. I just want a few questions answered before we go again.
I am actually keen to start again - but have to wait for at least one natural cycle to go. I feel that the sooner I get started the better chance I have of getting what we want. Though don't fancyy the needles much. 

Anyway I like to talk to much - now I seem to like to type too much  
Laters all
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

no posts on here for 2 days!! I've never seen the like. Thought I'd save us from the 2nd page!! 

Ronstar - thanks for the explanation of KS1 and 2 - I'm so rubbish, it never used to be all this stuff when I was at school - you had 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th year in infant, middle and secondary school!! Now I'm surprised the kids know what year they are in!! Mr R will talk you through everything you need, don't forget to write down any questions as if you are anything like me you'll walk out of the appt and then realise you forgot to ask something. Mr R is lovely, I was 'under' Mr C but Mr R did my first EC and my ET on this cycle... the needles unfortunately are a necessary evil but will be so worth it       

How is everyone else doing? Beans, Casa, SBF, Aneke, Monkey, Jules, Deb, Ali, Bali, Tanya, Myra - miss you guys


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Fingersarecrossed - I'm still here! waiting for my scan! Gosh its really boring! Hope you are feeling better after the fall and the restaurant - at least we all know where not to go!! 

Ronstar - You'll be back into the swing of things, do you have to down reg first? When do you think you'll start?

Casa - Hope the sickness is a little better. 

Oh well back to my waiting! H x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Evening Ladies!  

What a long ole week at work I've had and feeling sick hasn't helped, I suffered with a migraine yesterday and had to leave work early.  I always feel a bit pathetic when I have to pack up early and go, I know there's nothing work can do about it but I always feel bad you know.  This morning I was late in too because I had my booking in appointment with the midwife, I was most surprised that it all went well, BP was perfect, weight was actually down a bit and she got blood out of me first go!!  I will be going to Frimley Park Hospital, anyone else going there?

I hope you are all well, it has been quiet on here lately.  Beans -  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your scan  it's lovely news, did they book you in for another one in a couple of weeks?  The waiting is a drag I know, after my 9 week scan I felt loads more relaxed about the whole thing, I know it's still too early and I don't want to count my chickens etc but, I am trying to enjoy it all a bit more, when the sickness allows!!  

Well I have to sign off now as DH is pressuring me to get on his bl***y game!!  

Love n Hugz to all.......

Casatinka
XXXXXXXX


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Casatinka - No i'm not having another scan - they signed me off today and said I didn't need another one.  I was puzzled too.  Anyway i'm just so glad and grateful for one healthy heartbeat!  I hate migraines I had one in the middle of the supermarket earlier this week and I just got home before the visuals went.  You poor thing, hope you didn't suffer too much.  Hows the sickness? I've just started to feel sick but I think it was reading in the car.

Take Care all. H x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Beans  

I started to feel sick at exactly 5 weeks, it's eased a little but still there for the most part.  I've been using the travel sickness bands and cream crackers seem to help!  When is your EDD?

Weather sucks again today and I've got to go out and brave it now!

Catch you all later...

Casatinka xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Beans,
Congrats on the scan  
Ronstar


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Beans - mega congratulations on seeing the HB - so happy for you  

Just a quick one from me   - just packed DH off for his 2 week work jaunt to the US   Going to throw myself back into my exercise regime - have been so rubbish lately   Bought a Wii Fit a few weeks ago and it's hilarious   DH made me log on this morning so I knew how to set it up   It said to me that I hadn't worked out for 14 days   But the best bit was that it asked me (not the exact words as I can't remember but you'll get the gist of it) .................

"How is DH - haven't seen him in a while!" 
"Has he remained the same, put weight on or lost weight?"
"Is he going to continue with the program?" and a few others  

It really keeps tabs on you   so over the next 2 weeks I'm going to give it a real shock and log on every day  

It's really naff weather but hope you're all ok - whatever you are doing  

Right off to clean my house and then settle down to watch the footie  

Love Jules x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Casatinka - I had Amy at Frimley and am back there again for this little (or not so little) bean! Can't reccomend them enough 

 to all

Deb


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.
I am sad to say but i am moving on from Woking now and going down DE route at Reprofit in Czech Republic.
I will always be a Woking girl and will pop on to see how you r all getting on.
I have made some great friends from this thread.
I wish you all the best and just believe that dreams do come true some quicker than others.
Thanks again for all your support, love and fun times
Love ya all
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - Wishing you all the luck in the world at Reprofit - don't be a stranger


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ali - good luck at Reprofit   They have excellent results   Please pop in from time to time and let us know how you are getting on   I think we all have a sense of being WN girlies but for some it's unfortunately inevitable that dreams will be realised at another clinic with a different approach   

Take care of yourself and as Kerry has said don't be a stranger    

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - you make me exhausted just thinking about all the exercise you are going to be doing!! Can I come and watch as I might tone up by just watching you   

Hope everyone is OK and had a good weekend


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Thought I would post so that we don't end up on the next page. How is everybody
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

quiet round here at mo!! 

Ronstar - I'm fine thanks, more importantly how are you doing? Hope you've been looking after yourself? 

Where is everybody else?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies 
2nd page alert!

I hope everyone is well?  
It's our 4th wedding anniversary today so we went for a lovely Chinese 

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Tanya    Mmmmmmmmmm Chinese I love Chinese  

Hope everyone else is doing OK  

SBF - do you have your start date yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Fingers   It was at the Forum down Shepperton high street all you can eat. It was lovely


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmm love the Forum


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Stop talking food - I'm hungry!!!!!

 to all. Hope everyone is ok. Its very quiet on here


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

all the boards seem quiet at the moment - perhaps everyone is waterlogged with this horrible weather!    Will post a list when I get home tonight so we can see where everyone is... 

Come out, come out wherever you are!!!  

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Fingers,

I am reading but just not posting much, don't feel I've got anything to say 

Glad your all doing well, did you have the Aug meet up?  Would of loved to have seen you all but was busy.  We are just taking time out, decided not to go down the ARGC route, just simply can't afford it.  Not sure where to go now, so defo taking stock.

Love and hugs, think of you all often Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali hon. good to 'see' you. Take as much time to take stock as you need, you know where we are/I am   

Sorry to hear ARGC is not an option - would you consider somewhere like Reprofit as I understand they are getting good results and despite being abroad I think they are much more reasonable?

Love to everyone else


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everybody,
It is my work from home day!!! Yipee  
You may wonder how does a teacher work from home??
Well I get the joy of doing some of the school paper wprk.
Well it least it means no journey into London.
How is everybody doing today? Seems very quiet on here at
the moment. 
Going to see Mr R next week - hopefully be able to start again soon.
Well October/November time I guess.
Laters everyone
Ronstar


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bali  good to hear from you hun.

Ronstar - I'm jealous! wish I was working from home today - can't stop yawning ZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just found us on the second page!!!!
Working from home is good Charlies-mum - only problem was dog kept jumping on my lap
when I was trying to type 
How is everybody?
What plans do people have for the weekend?
Anybody else feel like we have suddendly gone into winter?
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronstar said:


> Going to see Mr R next week - hopefully be able to start again soon.
> Well October/November time I guess.
> Laters everyone
> Ronstar


Hiya!

Looks like you and I will be buddies then! My AF appears to be behaving itself and arriving when expected (at the moment) so if all goes to plan, I'll begin to down reg around the 2nd week of November   Mind you, sounds forever away at the moment especially as the three ladies I'm chatting to in the north hants thread are all starting now


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

ooh - a little flurry of activity.  

Blade Runner - November will come round so quickly. Glad AF is behaving at the moment!!    

Ronstar - wish I had the opportunity to work from home   Mind you anything that saves travelling into London has to be a bonus, I couldn't commute (too lazy   ) Not much planned this weekend, off out to friends this evening for a takeaway, tomorrow am meeting a FF for coffee whilst hubby goes to his brothers to watch football. Are you doing anything nice? I did feel like it was turning  towards winter but then today has been beautiful, typical British weather getting all mixed up!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156380.0


----------

